# Vaseline with roaches?



## Stugy (Feb 18, 2017)

I just got some vaseline (well actually a cheap one but it literally is the same thing) and I'm wondering if the thickness of vaseline on the walls for my roach enclosures make a difference against climbing. The species of roaches that I'm getting are tiny ones so should I use a thin layer of vaseline?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 19, 2017)

I'd suggest starting out thin, and seeing if they can traverse it.  If they can, go thicker.


----------



## RTTB (Feb 19, 2017)

I've often wondered what's wrong with them climbing?


----------



## Stugy (Feb 19, 2017)

RTTB said:


> I've often wondered what's wrong with them climbing?


I'm going to be using a container in which the lid isn't airtight (which is where the ventilation is). I don't want my small species climbing out.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 19, 2017)

They make screen in all different mesh sizes.  Small enough to keep the smallest critters contained.


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 19, 2017)

When you say thickness of the vaseline, do you mean the width of the barrier or the amount of vaseline you're putting in your barrier? You always want to go thin and if they're still able to climb over it or you're worried, you can increase the width of the barrier. Some species won't care though and they'll be able to get across anyway. An issue you can run into with a lot of vaseline in your barrier (like thick stretches of it) is that smaller nymphs can get stuck and die there. This is really only seen in small ectobiids though. What species of roach are you getting?


----------



## Stugy (Feb 19, 2017)

pannaking22 said:


> When you say thickness of the vaseline, do you mean the width of the barrier or the amount of vaseline you're putting in your barrier? You always want to go thin and if they're still able to climb over it or you're worried, you can increase the width of the barrier. Some species won't care though and they'll be able to get across anyway. An issue you can run into with a lot of vaseline in your barrier (like thick stretches of it) is that smaller nymphs can get stuck and die there. This is really only seen in small ectobiids though. What species of roach are you getting?


Little Kenyans and small ectobiids....


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 20, 2017)

Little Kenyans actually shouldn't be too much of a problem with vaseline since only adult males can climb. The other small ectobiids may be a bit of problem. Screen is probably your best bet, though you'll want to make sure it's a very fine screen so the nymphs can't squeeze through.


----------



## Stugy (Feb 20, 2017)

Considering the space between the actually container and the lid? I'm using those sterilite containers if that helps. I'll throw in a picture of the one i'm going to use for my little kenyans in a bit.


----------



## Stugy (Feb 20, 2017)

Little Kenyan enclosure:



For the small ectobiids (not ready yet):


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 21, 2017)

The male little Kenyans will probably be able to squeeze under the lid and escape, but a small layer of vaseline will stop them. The ectobiid enclosure looks pretty secure, so that'll be good. You just have to figure out how to get ventilation in there now. It seems like pretty heavy duty plastic, but if you have any insect pins or other small pins, you can use those to poke tiny holes in the enclosure. It works faster if you heat them up, but you risk accidentally making a larger hole.


----------

